# Brits Adopt Revision Eyepro



## Crusader74 (Feb 18, 2011)

http://soldiersystems.net/tag/revision-eyewear/

Revision has won the UK MoD’s first competition for protective eyewear since 2005. The Combat Protective Eyewear Tender (number DC4/4055) has an estimated contract value of £3.4 million to provide the UK MoD with Revision’s Sawfly® Military Eyewear System and Bullet Ant® Goggles.
​
“Revision is extremely proud to receive the UK MoD contract for Protective Combat Eyewear,” said Jonathan Blanshay, CEO of Revision. “The focus behind all Revision eyewear is to meet and exceed the stringent requirements set forth by our military customers. It’s an honor to be supplying UK troops with what we believe to be the best performance-enhancing eye protection products.”
Colonel Peter Rafferty, Team Leader for Defence, Equipment and Support’s Personal Combat Equipment Team added, “All troops currently in Afghanistan are issued with protective eyewear as standard and these new additions are an enhancement over what is already out there. In addition to the ballistic protection these items offer, IED’s are a significant threat to our troops in theatre and the debris and dirt thrown up from a blast can be just as harmful to troops as the initial blast or fragmentation itself. This protective eyewear is the best chance they have of minimizing injuries to the eyes while still maintaining situational awareness and thus the ability to do their jobs.”
​
The Bullet Ant Goggle System provides ballistic protection against medium-energy fragmentation while protecting against the environment: sand, wind and dust. The goggle system features interchangeable OcuMax® coated lenses for high-performance anti-fog and anti-scratch capabilities and provides flawless optics for unprecedented visual clarity. It also accepts prescriptions.


----------

